# Italian tutor Sansepolcro needed.



## Hre1 (10 mo ago)

I’m looking for a native Italian tutor in or around Sansepolcro to work with me on my conversation skills for the next couple of months or so (and possibly longer). I’d like online lessons (Skype/Zoom) with maybe face to face lessons sometimes when I’m in the area. I’m about intermediate level. Does anyone have any contacts for this please? 😁


----------

